
Ask HN: Are you interested in what companies use Functional Programming? - elamje
Here is a place you can check out, as well as contribute!<p>Link in comments
======
gls2ro
[Shameless plug] I also created [https://github.com/lucianghinda/programming-
languages-in-sta...](https://github.com/lucianghinda/programming-languages-in-
startups) where I tried to add programming languages for top 100 companies
from YCombinator and top 50 companies from Techstars.

You can find there under /results the list for Scala, but I don't have
information how exactly are they using it.

Please be advice that the list is based upon resources available on the
internet so probably some of them are wrong.

------
elamje
[https://github.com/elamje/FP-over-OOP-list](https://github.com/elamje/FP-
over-OOP-list)

------
heeey1111
[https://www.zimpler.com/](https://www.zimpler.com/) is pure clojure, with
some haskell I think

~~~
elamje
Thanks for your recommendation, added to list.

------
cosmos05
just out of curiosity, what's the benefit of using functional programming in
companies? productivity? I think the cost to find engineers proficient in
functional languages would be more expensive than losing cost by using normal
language such as java, python, etc.

